# Panasonic TC-65CX850U



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Panasonic selected Value Electronics as their first authorized dealer for 2015! And we have the CX850U in our 2015 TV Shootout evaluation event!

-Robert


----------



## RayK (May 3, 2013)

When will you conduct the shootout? 

Have you started a thread for the shootout on this forum or another?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Our TV Shootout is broadcasting live right now and will be on again at 5pm EST. Here's the link to our live webcast.

Todd Anderson also started a thread on this forum.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to see this excellent full array locally dimmed TV reach its end of production. This was one of my personal favorite high-end 4K TVs that features the very best color fidelity and very good screen uniformity among all other FALD flagship models for 2015.

Panasonic made the CX850U series future proof with HDR, WCG, full 10-bit panel and capable of the new digital PQ gamma. 

Just a few left in our inventory and no more available from Panasonic. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just read this post on another forum and since I don't post their I felt it best to replay here so no one worries about the CX850U HDR update. Here's a cut and paste of the post:

_"Any new info on when we can expect the HDR update? It's nearing the end of the year and I thought we would have it for sure by now. Has me a little worried..."_

No manufacturer has updated their HDR ready TVs for the upcoming HDR-10 SMPTE standard that was adopted for Ultra HD BD. We are waiting for the content and players to launch so all is well and we have no reason to think otherwise.

-Robert


----------



## Judicas (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi I'm thinking of getting the TH-65CX800Z which is the same as the model your talking about in this thread, but has a different model name in New Zealand. I was wondering if the TX-55CX802B which has a review at avforums says has a 8-bit panel is the same or different to the 65" model your talking about having a 10-bit panel. 

I'm trying to decide between the CX800Z/CX850U and the Sony 65" X930C. I want the Panasonic but i'm trying to make sure I don't get a tv with out of date features (8-bit) for when UHD blu-rays start selling with HDR.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Panasonic's USA CX800U is a 8-bit panel. Only the CX850U is a true 10-bit. Sony's X930C and the X940C are 10-bit panels.

-Robert


----------



## Judicas (Dec 14, 2015)

Ahh so the review I read for the 55" was for the USA CX800 which is 8-bit, thanks for helping clear that confusion up for me  

So since the USA CX850 is one of your personal favorites I assume you'd recommend that over the Sony X930C?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Tough question. They both have different benefits. Here's a few differences:

- Better off axis viewing, Sony

- Better local dimming, Panasonic

- Better built-in audio, Sony

- Better blacks, Sony

Hope this helps.

-Robert


----------



## Judicas (Dec 14, 2015)

I watch a lot of Netflix, which I'll get to watch in 4k once I get one of these two sets. I also own 50+ blu-ray 3d titles and watch a lot of content from a USB hdd. The TV I currently have is the Pana Wt600 (first gen 4k) and similar to the CX850U you can plug / unplug the hdd easily. On the Sony I plugged it in then removed it (before realising there was an eject button on that tv) and when I went to plug it back in a few minutes later the TV recognised it but wouldn't read anything on it. Had to reset the TV to get it to again, probably wouldn't have happened if I had noticed the eject button though.

Would you recommend either for USB & 3d viewing over the other?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to say I honestly don't know. I have not watched USB or 3D on either TV.


----------



## Judicas (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi again, there was one final tv that I hadn't looked at previously and that's the Samsung 65" JS9500. I personally quite like the look on that tv but how does it stack up to the Sony/Panasonic ?


----------

